# Question on PMFS on a note....



## HCC12345 (Dec 2, 2011)

If the PMFS references : since chart note of (date) 11/15/11 but the physician did not document any changes or check the box stating no interval changes. Do I still count that as all 3 reviewed on previous note?


----------



## ajs (Dec 2, 2011)

juliedale said:


> If the PMFS references : since chart note of (date) 11/15/11 but the physician did not document any changes or check the box stating no interval changes. Do I still count that as all 3 reviewed on previous note?



I believe there still has to be a note of some sort regarding either change or no change.  Otherwise there is no way to know that the physician actually reviewed the information.


----------



## HCC12345 (Dec 2, 2011)

All the guidelines I read kept stating the physician has to state any changes or no changes but, I wasn't sure if she just put the dos that she reviewed and didn't state anything else. Thanks for the clarification!


----------

